# Through the lens



## hobbes28 (Nov 8, 2004)

I thought I'd try to start a new thread about pictures through the lens of another camera. I took this picture with my digital, through the viewfinder of my 35mm. Let's see what you got. 

*Such a pity to be seeing only a broken link here *


----------



## Canon Fan (Nov 8, 2004)

MMMMMMM, Mt.Dew! Interesting idea I'll have to see what I can find :scratch:


----------



## Canon Fan (Nov 8, 2004)

HA! I got it! Here ya go


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 8, 2004)

Sweet!  It isn't as easy as it looks.   Love the result and subjects of the pictures.


----------



## Canon Fan (Nov 8, 2004)

No actually it's not! I even had to intentionally throw the focus a tad on the film camera so you could see the focus screen, otherwise it just looked like a pic with really bad vignette :?


----------



## santino (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## nomav6 (Nov 8, 2004)

I tried a couple days ago, but I was taking a picture of the LCD screen on a digital camera with my 35mm and tried to keep the object that the digital camera was pointed at in focus on the 35mm, it was a good idea I guess but I couldnt really get anything worth keeping or even showing lol, but if I ever come across some cheap film I'll try to play with it some more and see if I can't get something to work


----------

